# Very Important Matter Pertaining To All Veterans.  Eva L. Hart, Army '62 To '70,e5 Rank



## eva lauris hart (Aug 8, 2016)

Part 1 Of 7  Parts:

When I went as a Veteran to see if I had any Health benefits, I learned there was a 50% Physical Disability and one time Severance pay of just under $5,000. I never made any VA Claims nor received any money. I requested my records from NPRC,St. Louis,Mo in 2011,but copy clerk very incompetently didn't send me many documents he should have and these documents would have clearly shown an awful Army and VA mixup of my Army records of embarrassing Psych Reports and defamatory Reports.

Consequently,this copy clerk cost me 2 denial Decisions by Army Review Board For Correction Of Military  Records,(ARBA),Arlington,VA Jan 7,14 and Dec 18,14 and referred to by Dep Dir Natalie H. Abt, Army Review Board in closing my case permanently now because get only one Appeal. AR 15-185. She didn't consider new developments,nor whole story,nor problems can exist. Thus it was not my fault my records did not get a very fair and full review by Army Review Board. I sent Dep Dir Natalie H. Abt and Col Jeffery C. Lieb,Ch,Case Management,who support Army Review Board and get all mail first the evidence it wasn't my fault but both never responded. See Return Receipt dated Dec 24,14 and Chad Shephard,Record Tech,NPRC,St. Louis,Mo email to me saying he is glad my records got to me this time around dated Nov 13,14. Note date.

The Army Review Board says they are not an Investigative Agency and puts whole burden money,time,effort on the Veteran whose already hurting. One needs Authority to obtain another's records to compare to see where errors occurred in mixup of records. You ask if as you say you got all these documents from Army medical and personnel records and VA records medical and personnel why concerned. Well, The Army Review Board said they did a thorough review of my records and an outsider wanting to see my records will go by what Army Review Board says and not look further where much more evidence showing mixup of my records are located.

Recently, I got all my VA records and discovered another wrong SSN number,not mine,and serious medical conditions I never had,etc. Dr. Hilary Seligman,San Francisco General Hospital,SFGH has written a letter May 5,16 stating I never had these serious medical conditions such as Autism,blurred cannot read vision and group therapy BAMC,Tinnitus with bout of severe lyte headedness,impaired memory,etc. Army Review Board did not even get VA records to read in making Decisions of one's case and to say Veteran proved or did not prove their cases nor mention they're not an Investigative Agency in their Proceedings Decisions. See Letter,documents.

See my Letterman General Hospital Nov 30,1967 Army Separation Exam where I sign and say I was never at any mental hospital,nor depressed,nor took any drugs showing Letterman General Hospital Aug 18,1966 Admittance to a Psych Ward Report to be grossly false and untrue. See Psychiatrists' signing and saying I am normal psychologically on all Army exams '65,'67,'69. Army Review Board did have to begin with the FGGM '65 Army Reenl Exam same form medically as '67,'69 Army exams.

Also, Dr. C. Jesse Groesbeck,resident trainee,Letterman General Hospital,LGH '66,SF wrote I told him all things of my mental illnesses and was big on I had depression with  panic problem. He said I told him I was a devout Lutheran. Dr. Groesbeck said I took psychology courses with seeing a psychologist I had problems with on an Outpatient basis at Letterman General Hospital and Staff. But I took psychology courses at San Francisco State University only and SFSU has no Outpatient medical clinic. He also said I was mentally ill 2 months before Admittance to LGH'66,but I was taking  College course at the time at San Francisco State University June '66. He said I had traumatic experience with a woman doctor that I never had. He can't even get job assignments right since I worked at Headquarters,Letterman General Hospital. His bosses. I was promoted to E5 rank on Aug 10,65.

Furthermore, see in the plural wrong SSN numbers,not mine,wrong Service number,VA Official letters saying no Service- Connected Disability nor money ever given me. See the 2 Army Orders 173 from Walter Reed Wash DC,wrong MOS with  Reporting date Aug 23,'69 to MAH,Ft Benning,GA,Army Order 17 with Job Reporting date Jan 29,70 also to MAH,Ft Benning,Ga showing Jan 30,70 Admittance to Psych ward to  Martin Army Hospital,MAH,Ft. Benning,GA to be false and untrue. Army Orders 75,117,43,48 showing contradiction by job assignments to wrong information and dates of hospital  places


Moreover, see FGGM,'65,LGH,'67,AFEES,Oakland '69 Army Exams where I sign I was never at a mental hospital,nor depressed nor took any drugs. I never took the many psych pills Psych Reports said. No Lab Reports to prove this either. I never believed psych pills would ever cure anyone.

Therefore,our Veterans,our Brave,and our wounded deserve much,much more better and decent treatment than this. He has the Right to God's Inalienable Rights and Jesus' Laws too. He has our Beloved Constitutional Rights.  A Veteran has the Right to clear his or her Good name and Sanity state of mind. There's more evidence of mine but this is all for now.
We must always uphold high integrity standards and honest,accurate facts in our Army records.

The Light Shines Brighter When We Heal And Care For Others.

Eva L. Hart,Army June 26, '62 to Oct 20,'70,E5 Rank


----------



## eva lauris hart (Aug 8, 2016)

Part 2:

Here are some more documents of my evidence showing an Army and VA mixup of my records. I give you Army Order 17. Psych Report, MAH,Ft. Benning,GA. My Report Of  Army Medical History  documents where I put I am in good health '65,'67,69 Army exams and Psychiatrists' Army exams saying I am normal psychologically. Page 2 of Army Order 173,etc.

Eva L. Hart, Army '62 to '70,E5 rank.


----------



## eva lauris hart (Aug 8, 2016)

Part 3:

Here are more documents of my evidence showing clearly and solidly an Army and VA mixup of my records.  See March 17, 2000 of my Religiously submitted Complaint to EEOC where I was unhappy with some job questions which violated my Religious beliefs.   And I submitted to Army Review Board to show I was a Christian. But this did no good nor my Security Report I submitted I was right about to Army Review Board to show my true profile.

See Feb 1975 VA Ratings form for my supposed request for  increased disability up to 50% from 10 % on Oct 20,70  DD 214 Army Discharge form. I'm not stupid I'd want money to take care of myself if I had all these supposed serious mental and medical conditions.

Moreover, see how I was in college at same time Spring 1975. One needs to read in college and VA Rating form said I said I do not read at all. Nonsense!  and I paid for busfare on Army G.I. Bill and knew what I did with my time.  I have 2 years and 3 months of college with good grades and shows a consistent successful goals and  state throughout my intention of a college degree.  See how VA refers  to DD 214 10% Physical Disability on 1975 Veterans'  rating Psych Report and can be disproven and  no psych outpatient visits ever before this psych 1975 VA Ratings form stated by psychiatrist.

Here are my Army Requests for financial assistance Tuition documents '65,'66 approved to go to college while in Army. See my Intro to Ethics course with B grade I took at San Francisco State University from June 13,'66 to Aug 4,'66 showing up to one day before it was stated in note I had painful hemorrhoids and maybe surgery. SFSU does not have an Outpatient clinic either.  Please excuse this personal  subject but it is evidence showing I am not crazy but a mixup of records. One does not want to be thought of as crazy especially when have overwhelming evidence showing I'm not crazy and can't even submit this evidence.


Eva L. Hart,Army '62 to '70,E5 rank


----------



## eva lauris hart (Aug 8, 2016)

Part 4:    Army And VA Mixup Of My Records


See DA 20 Enlisted Qualification form I signed May 19,'69. See how all these Psych Reports were put in 3 days after I signed it. See excellent conduct and efficiency ratings I had.  Thus showing without a Veterans' knowledge they behind one's back put this cruel stuff. So sad.  So very wrong!  See too how I just completed a Certificate in First Aid same day I signed it.

Moreover,Phd Dr. David Dowdy's,now at John Hopkins Hospital,Baltimore,Md, Progress note where he corrects at my request his Progress note putting in he meant mentally ok. And this shows I never wanted anyone thinking I had any mental illness. March 22,10.

Furthermore, see Alejandro Champin,then Ch,Case Management for Army Review Board where sending him much later gotten new documents of evidence (copy clerk never sent me to begin  with in 2011) such as in plural wrong SSN nos,Army '67,69 Army Exams. Army Review Board had '65 similar Army exam already,Conflicting Army Order dates, and how he says I sent him just an Inquiry, yet I had sent him a requested letter asking him to put in my file for Army Review Board to consider.

Furthermore,Mr. Alejandro Champin
sent back all my documents. See Postage stamp $6.50. They have procedure of scanning documents then sending back one's submitted documents to them. Imagine how I felt later learning this scan procedure after I got the documents back. Don't know for certain if  Mr. Champin scanned these documents ref what he wrongfully thought was an Inquiry. See documents!  So wrong and pathetic.

See the other documents here too.

Eva L. Hart,Army '62 to '70,E5 rank.


----------



## eva lauris hart (Aug 9, 2016)

Part 5:

It was not my fault but Copy clerk's at NPRC,St. Louis,Mo and Army Review Board's people's  fault my many documents of evidence have not been seen now yet by Army Review Board for a very fair and full consideration. Army Review Board had FGGM '65 Army Exam where I also sign I am in good health. Both psychiatrists said I told them all my mental illnesses and Dr Howard Weisman,MAH,'70 wrote wrong SSN no.,not mine, and wrong birth year. He never even mentioned I had supposedlyAutism big Diagnosis in Letterman General Hospital,SF'66 Psych Report. A big glaring strange failure. Another big,wrong Diagnosis of the many ones. I point up the fact there apparently was no decent care for an Autism patient who would need this extra care since no known mention of this.  He said my first tour of duty I had delusions,hallucinations at Walter Reed,Wash DC. In first tour of duty I had many Awards and many Public Relation assignments. See DD 214 document.

Furthermore,Dr. C. Jesse Groesbeck,Letterman General Hospital,LGH '66 said there is no evidence of homosexual or other deviant behavior. He said I told him I was a devout Lutheran yet later in Psych Report implies without witnesses morally bad insults. Dr. Groesbeck said I admitted myself because of Parental problems but my Parents bought me a car back then and I'd visit them.  He's mentally ill.  There is a Letterman General Hospital,LGH Army Order 242 with a Gene Hart in my record too.  As you see most documents in my records have big,glaring errors and failure to mention big important Diagnosis as Autism,Tinnitus,etc.,that were supposedly true.  What happened to my real records?

Army Review Board missed seeing wrong Service no.,not mine. 2d Army Review Bd admitted I had submitted it but wanted at my request to delete it. But why would I want it deleted when could be cause of mixup of my records. The Army Review Board led me to believe my case AR 20150002685 was open for a whole year then closed my case permanently because get one Appeal only by Dep Dir Natalie H. Abt Dec 18,14.

On this DA 261 AG form with wrong Service no.,not mine,wrong middle name,wrong rank,and most enlisted dates wrong. On this DA 261 AG form I supposedly signed March 10,70, I had not put anything in Box 14 when asked of hospital dates since none to put. And DA 261 AG form was a Request For Records too. Army Review Board said NA meant medical records not available. So disheartening.

No one wants anyone thinking their crazy and one cannot Vote or carry a self defense weapon if crazy.  Being a Christian I could not be a Christian witness for Jesus if thought of as crazy, nor get a job to earn a living, nor have good character friends nor a good job with good character people nor a nice boyfriend nor get married. Such are the terrible  damages. And to deny one' s much evidence into one's Army records at NPRC,St. Louis,Mo is inhumane.

PEB Medical Board Separation from Army form that is
on last page of document is a weak document to go by because had tiny box easily missed with checkmark saying medically unfit and form supposedly of my signature did not say what type of disability. It had fill in signer and legal advisor only. A lot of my case has fill in signers too. An important reason for Medical Separation from Army was I couldn't hold a job,yet I worked at a Temporary Agency as typist to pay back my first VA College loan of $1,250 in 1978 thus showing I could hold a job. Army Review Board missed seeing my quarter size Paid Stamp of my VA college loan '78.  I had excellent job ratings in civilian life and Outstanding Production at United Mine Workers Of America.

Brooke Army Medical Center,FSHT,Tx shows Autism one of the  reasons for Medical Separation from Army Oct 20,70. It is exceedingly cheap and cruel putting Autism person out with only 10% Disability. MEB Medical Evaluation Separation Board '70 in my record says I am  not a danger to myself or others and Honorable Diacharge.  Army Review Board badly misread my other evidence.  As you see, I had everything a girl could want. Thus,no reason for me to be upset,nor complain,nor want anything.  I thought highly of people in the Army.  But having Autism,etc supposedly I was let back to work at an Army job  from Letterman General Hospital and Martin Army Hospital does not mention Autism and refers supposedly me back to a job in Army.  Army Review Board has failed to properly correct the real person's records who had Autism and also  failed to correct the records of other people's medical conditions evaluations that were improperly and very incompetently  put into my health records. It is just awful,shameful,and pathetic the sloppy,unintelligent,and very morally bad handling of my records by putting other people's records into my records.   And also if Army Review Board is covering up for a bad person by ignoring very many documents of my evidence they're just downrigbt offensively beyond the pale.  

VA Rep. Dorian Carr,who said I could use his name,SF, said," I have National Guard documents in my record." I have never been in The National Guard. VA Rep. Dorian Carr also said both are Undeleted DD 214 forms with same,identical effective dates Oct 20,70,but one does not have any Physical Disability on it nor any Severance pay on it.  See documents. Another person said they didn't have the Deleted Service back in the 70's. Deleted Service is where if trying for benefits somewhere one can request on DD 214 form certain embarrassing information be deleted.


Sadly and tragically, see VA Ratings Decision 1975 where I supposedly stupidly wanted an increase of 50% but no compensation money. If have serious mental and physical conditions as Autism,etc., I'd want enough money to live on and take care of myself. One needs constant financial help and care if have Autism,etc. I was in City College,SF Spring 1975 with Berkeley teachers,etc., at same time VA Feb 20, 1975 Ratings form Decision was made and not especially with 50% Disability
having my signature on it strangely so that can be disproven since one needs to read in college. They said I said I never read. I paid for busfare and on Army G.I. Bill thus I knew what I did with my time,money, and effort.

Additionally,Army Review Board said  many shorttime jobs mentioned in VA Ratings Feb 20,1975 form meant without clarifying with me that I couldn't hold a job. But I have worked at Temporary Agencies and also quit evil,corrupt jobs as a Christian where after a month of excellent computer ratings VP called me in to say he was being investigated by State Equalization Board for not paying someone  fair wages,at another job newly hired as I opened mail employer had to go to Court because he owed someone $5,000,etc. .

Army Review Board does not check out anything because not an Investigative Agency. When Army Review Board does not check out anything they should not be making comments that make matters worse by very inaccurate facts for Veteran's case.

The Veterans Administration Compensation Ratings Form Feb 20,1975 which I never signed also said I didn't answer if had a drinking problem but I have not had a drink since 18 yrs. Also Psychiatrist said there's no outpatient records before this VA Ratings Decision of  Feb 20,1975. This VA Ratings 1975 form refers back to the DD 214 Army Discharge form of 10% Physical Disability too.

Both Senator Barbara Boxer's office and Rep Nancy Pelosi's
office do not have Authority to change Army records they told me. Only Army Review Board and Fed Courts. Both Sec of Army,The Whitehouse referred my case back to Army Review Board but they do not know my case has been closed permanently yet.

Moreover, Army Review Board can take a year to decide cases because of so many applicants they say. They do not take phone calls anymore just website 1-703-545-6900 and their Email Service go wrongfully by what's on record only. They even do not relay important messages as I tried to tell them it was not my fault I never got my records on time.
Clearly, this terrible lack of communication and Rules and Procedures of The Army Review Board For Correction of Military Records need great improvements made then our Veterans can get real,compassionate help they need.

The 15-185 Regulation of  One Appeal only they've etched in stone is so very wrong. One goes by one's heart not a piece of paper. lt was  meant to give decent,compassionate   Justice,alleviate suffering not prevent it.  We must always maintain high standards of honesty,truth,and accuracy of records.

Furthermore, oppressively hurting my medical costs now such as saving money,
I' ve spent $750.00 trying to get my records corrected all to no avail. To keep lies on record and knowingly prevent much evidence into one's permanent Army records at NPRC,St. Louis,Mo showing Army and VA mixup of records and again when  I have overwhelmingly much evidence to show Army and VA mixup of records is so terribly beyond the pale and dishonest and anti-American. And Army Review Board just hurts a Veteran badly. Not only do they not uphold their Mission of Justice  but also do not uphold truth.

Therefore, I want to bring this to the attention of Veterans,people,and our American leaders so Veterans can get their records  to have accurate facts in them especially medical records for successful healing.  And Security purposes because it is important to select trusted people with accurate records for Army jobs.

Thank you Military Images.net for the very, very kind opportunity to tell my Story here.  I hope by what I say here I'll have helped others. I appreciate Bombardier,Admin,for his wonderful help in my being able to present my story in a better and more organized manner.

Thou Shalt Not Bear False  Witness Against Thy Neighbor.

Eva L.  Hart, Army,'62 To '70,E5 rank

View attachment 107017
View attachment 107018

View attachment 107020
View attachment 107021


View attachment 107024

View attachment 107026


----------



## eva lauris hart (Aug 11, 2016)

Part 6:

The Very Wrongful Serious Medical Conditions I Never Had That I Found In My VA Records Recently. See San Francisco General Hospital my Doctor Hilary Seligman's May 5,16 Letter saying I do not have these serious medical conditions that I found recently in my VA records. 


Eva L. Hart, '62 To '70,E5 Rank


----------



## eva lauris hart (Aug 14, 2016)

Part 7:          My Education                                                          

I have 2 years,3 mos College with good grades. 7 Certificates in WP,Spreadsheets,Lotus1,2,3 Feb '95 to Excel May '05 with A Grades.  I am self taught in 9 languages including Biblical Aramaic by Alger F. Johns. Piano. Io Suono il Pianoforte = I Play The Piano. Melodia!  I went to Pentagon for interview to work for Sec of Defense Robert S. McNamara.   Father a Minister. 

Eva L.  Hart, Army, '62 To '70,E5 rank


----------



## eva lauris hart (Aug 14, 2016)

Added Documents To Part 7:


Here is the PEB Medical Evaluation Separation Board's '70 last page I told you about being a weak document for Army Review Board,ARBA to go by and Army Exam Reenl AFEES Oakland,Ca '69.  

Old age,50 yrs ago,Psych reports without evidence or witnesses,my Security Report,and the fact I was a Christian did not melt their cold,cold hearts in any way to delete the false and untrue as I've shown embarrassing and defamatory Psych Reports,etc.!


Eva L.  Hart, Army '62 To '70,E5 rank


----------



## eva lauris hart (Aug 27, 2016)

Some More Added Documents To Part 7:



Here is PhD  Dr. David Dowdy SFGH,now at John Hopkins Hospital,Baltimore,Md, who at my request clarified his Progress note of ok to mean mentally ok. This shows I never wanted anyone to think I had any mental illness. March 22,10.                                                                   



Eva L. Hart,
Army June  '62 to Oct '70,E5 Rank


----------



## eva lauris hart (Jan 9, 2017)

Eva Lauris Hart said:


> Part 1 Of 7  Parts:
> 
> When I went as a Veteran to see if I had any Health benefits, I learned there was a 50% Physical Disability and one time Severance pay of just under $5,000. I never made any VA Claims nor received any money. I requested my records from NPRC,St. Louis,Mo in 2011,but copy clerk very incompetently didn't send me many documents he should have and these documents would have clearly shown an awful Army and VA mixup of my Army records of embarrassing Psych Reports and defamatory Reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## eva lauris hart (Jan 9, 2017)

Added Above Documents Jan 9,17 to Part 7.

On Dec 19,16 I received in the mail a big box of Dept of Veterans Affairs VA paper copies thru FOIA, Privacy Act I requested April 28,16. When in April 2011 I went as Veteran to see if I had any health benefits, I learned there was a Disability in my Army records. I have sought to get my records corrected but have not yet gotten any help from anyone. Army Review Board says I get only 1 Appeal AR 15-185 and cannot get a lot of my evidence I got much later since copy clerk didn't send me many documents he should have to begin with and cannot get submitted for a very fair and full review to Army Review Board nor get my evidence into my Army Records at NPRC,St. Louis,Mo. The Army Review Board says so in Proceeding Decisions and does not review Veterans' records where more evidence is to help Veterans when making Decisions of Veterans' cases. All this so sad!

Here are more documents I found from Box of paper copies sent me by VA to show awful Army and VA mixup of my records.  Eva L. Hart  Jan 9,17.


----------



## eva lauris hart (Feb 18, 2017)

Added some more documents to Part 7.

Here are a few more documents of my evidence  to add here showing the very sad Army and VA mixup of my records.

Moreover see where I use the words mentally and emotionally in document in 1997 to show the sad conditions of job seeking. See to on the supposed Application for Compensation and Pension form the fact that 2 Major Hospitals and Autism were left out thus it that were me applying I would not be so stupid in not mentioning these 2 Hospitals and Autism that definitely would have gotten me the full Disability Compensation money. And no one is that stupid not to mention these.

Eva Hart
Army '62 to '70,E5


----------



## eva lauris hart (Mar 10, 2017)

Part 7 More Added Documents.

Important Update:

Update To My Search For Help With This Awful Army and VA Mixup Of my Records.  No Help Yet!

On Dec 19,16 I received by big box Paper Copies of all my VA records.
Sadly in them I also discovered that at the bottom they sloppily put the words " Copy Made  by VARMC St. Louis that are in  VA 's Possession"
over very,very important evidence to one' s case hiding one's evidence that would definitely show the wrongful Psych Reports to be false and untrue and clear the Veteran's good name and sanity state of mind. .

For example on the LGH '67 Army Separation exam I sign I was never at any mental hospital dated Nov 30,'67 showing the Aug 18,'66 Psych Admission date to LGH  to be false and untrue yet this Nov 30,67 date is covered so pathetically by the printed statement "Copies Made By VARMC St. Louis that are in VA's Possession"  put at the bottom of all Veterans' records. I did however find duplicates of  the LGH '67 Army Separation  Exam I signed  Nov 30,'67 where the date does show. Thank God!

Recently,I went to see if I could sign up now "by my own choosing" for VA Health benefits but was told by Ft. Miley,SF Office Manager and Supervisor at Member Services at Ft. Miley,SF that it is in computer this wrongful Disability and I must sign up under this wrongful Service-Connected Disability for Health benefits. So sad and there is no decent, compassionate understanding whatsoever available to do otherwise.

Moreover, the manager at Member Services,Ft. Miley,SF  was also very nasty at Member Services,Ft. Miley,SF as  I asked since it is complicated to explain why I have to sign up under a Service-Connected Disability she had said after saying I could sign up with or without a Disability. I had said  it would be wrong to make the Veteran sign up under a Disability I do not have  when it is not true this Disability and she told me to leave the office. Desk clerk was witness.   This made me angry  and I went back and said don't ever tell me to leave again since this is complicated to try to understand then she apologized. Nevertheless I still reported her to the Supervisor because we are talking about saving mine and others' lives in obtaining Healthcare.

Moreover, the Supervisor of Member Services at Ft. Miley,SF was ok to talk to but he said still I would have to file under a Service-Connected Disability since still on record in computer even if I can prove it is a Army,VA mixup of my records. So sad. And as you see the many documents here showing clearly an awful Army and VA mixup of my records.

Thus one cannot get rightful Health benefits at VA  even when it was not Veteran's fault this mixup of records. I certainly am not going to claim a Service-Connected Disability for Health benefits when not true and I have overwhelmingly many documents of evidence  showing it was an awful Army and VA mixup of my records including wrongful serious medical conditions documents I found in my Army,VA records. See SFGH  Dr. Hilary Seligman's Letter May 5,16 saying I don't have Autism,etc.

Eva Hart. Army '62 to '70,E5


----------



## eva lauris hart (Mar 10, 2017)

Part 7 Added Documents

More Added Documents As Of Dec 12,17

More Important Updates Dec 12,17:

I sent my many  Documents of Evidence showing clearly an Army,VA mixup of my records  to NPRC,St. Louis,Mo to the Director at Archives Dr. and asked them to put my documents of evidence Doctor's Seligman's letter saying I don't have Autism,etc into my Army records at St. Louis,Mo and  explained with evidence it was their copy clerk who incompetently did not send me many documents to begin with as he should have done and cost me correction of my Army records. As you see here another incompetent pathetic letter getting it all wrong by so called expert Archives Tech George Buford. Strange looking signature too.

Much later I had rerequested my Army records again but it was too late because Army Review Board For Correction of Military Records Dep Dir Natalie Abt,Director  Sarah Bercaw,Congressional and Special Actions Oversight Cmte,etc. will not reopen my case since I get only 1 Appeal. AR 15-185 even when I sent them the evidence too that it was not my fault but copy clerk's at NPRC,St. Louis,Mo  and then they had gotten lost as well.  VA, OIG, VA Hqrts, Wash DC, Dod OIG, Gov't Ethics Cmte, no help.   Eva Hart. March 10,17


----------



## eva lauris hart (Dec 13, 2017)

EvaHart#1 said:


> Part 7 Added Documents
> 
> More Added Documents As Of Dec 12,17
> 
> ...


----------



## eva lauris hart (May 20, 2018)

Update:   An Added Photo
May 19, 18            Eva Lauris Hart


----------



## eva lauris hart (May 20, 2018)

Eva Lauris Hart said:


> View attachment 137083
> View attachment 137084
> View attachment 137085
> View attachment 137086
> ...


----------



## eva lauris hart (May 20, 2018)

Eva Lauris Hart said:


> Part 7 Added Documents
> 
> More Added Documents As Of Dec 12,17
> 
> ...


----------



## eva lauris hart (May 20, 2018)

Update:  Added Photo Of  Dr. Clifford Lau's Letter.  

Eva Lauris Hart
May 19,18


----------



## eva lauris hart (May 20, 2018)

Eva Lauris Hart said:


> Update:  Added Photo Of  Dr. Clifford Lau's Letter.
> 
> Eva Lauris Hart
> May 19,18


----------



## eva lauris hart (May 20, 2018)

Eva Lauris Hart said:


> Update:  Added Photo Of  Dr. Clifford Lau's Letter.
> 
> Eva Lauris Hart
> May 19,18


----------



## eva lauris hart (Jun 19, 2018)

Update June 19, 18:    Part 7:

See my City College Transcript where I attended City College during Spring, Summer, Fall of 1976; yet, there is a  letter sent to VA dated April 1976 of  Springtime from supposedly me living in Wash DC to VA asking my VA Compensation Checks be sent to me in Wash DC. I obviously cannot be in two places at the same time. Thus another big glaring mistake of the many big mistakes. I think this shows Identity Theft is the reason for this very sad Army and VA mixup of my records. I still have not received any help in getting my important documents of evidence showing clearly an Army and VA mixup of my records into my Army records. Giving The Jurisdiction reason, they won't help me. But The Constitution says we all should have Rights. See in Telephone Inquiry  June 19, 1974 where I want to Reenlist, yet just a few days later June 26, 1974  there's a VA Rating Form.  This makes no sense either!  See another VA document with  another wrongful Claim no. mistake of the most of the documents with big mistakes.   Eva Hart, Army '62 to '70, E5 Rank     June 19, 18


----------



## eva lauris hart (Oct 5, 2019)

Update: Very Sad Army and VA Mixup Of My Medical and Personnel records. Nov 21,19

I'd like to add as of Nov 21, 19 I still have not been able to get my Army and VA medical and personnel records properly and decently corrected.  You see the many documents showing a mixup of my records here.  Latest of the many big mistakes are Army Review Board For Correction Of Military Records Supportive Services  Chief, Case Manager Div who review cases first before sending to Army Review Board panel for final Decision Chief,Case Mgmt Alessandro Champin thought I was making only  an inquiry when I sent more evidence of my documents of evidence to show Army,VA mixup of my medical and personnel records.

Furthermore,  later on in answer to Medical Board Inquiry Letter to me dated Oct 13,17 I  sent my documents of evidence showing Army,VA mixup of my medical and personnel records to Army Review Board Contact Maria C.  Davis who sent me email dated Oct 9,18 that she will upload my documents of evidence showing mixup of my Army,VA records  to my case. The Army Review Board said I didn't respond when you see Army Review Board  contact Maria C. Davis' email to me Oct 9,18  saying she will upload my documents of evidence showing Army and VA mixup of my medical and personnel records that  I did respond.  

Moreover, I was attending City College in San Francisco  in Spring 1976, Summer,1976,and Fall 1976,yet there is a supposed letter from me in Wash DC at same time April 7,1976 asking VA in San Francisco to send  my VA checks to Wash DC.  I send here backup educational document dated April 1976 showing I was attending City College,San Francisco.   Eva L. Hart  Nov 21,19.


----------



## eva lauris hart (Sep 23, 2021)

An Update Sep 22,21.  Eva L. Hart.

See my Christian Coronavirus Mask saying I Love Jesus In Gold Print I bought In Christian Store During Coronavirus Pandemic  Near 24th St and Mission St., Sf.  See Photo Of  My Discarded White Cabinet On July 15,20 At 10:30 am . See awful Garbage Cans Put Near My Room,others' rooms and In Elk Hotel Lobby. See Witness Caleb Say Marcia Barnes,desk clerk,  Is nasty and I know she lies too as I said  she mistreats  Veterans on White cabinet  Photo. Eva L. Hart,Elk Hotel,Sf  Sep 22,21.


----------



## eva lauris hart (Sep 23, 2021)

eva lauris hart said:


> An Update Sep 22,21.  Eva L. Hart.
> 
> See my Christian Coronavirus Mask saying I Love Jesus In Gold Print I bought In Christian Store During Coronavirus Pandemic  Near 24th St and Mission St., Sf.  See Photo Of  My Discarded White Cabinet On July 15,20 At 10:30 am . See awful Garbage Cans Put Near My Room,others' rooms and In Elk Hotel Lobby. See Witness Caleb Say Marcia Barnes,desk clerk,  Is nasty and I know she lies too as I said  she mistreats  Veterans on White cabinet  Photo. Eva L. Hart,Elk Hotel,Sf  Sep 22,21.


----------



## eva lauris hart (Sep 23, 2021)

An Update Sep 22,21.  My Photo Of  Discarded White Cabinet On July 15,20 At 10:30 am. Eva Hart  Sep 22,21


----------



## eva lauris hart (Sep 23, 2021)

An Update:    My Christian Coronavirus Mask Saying I Love Jesus In Gold Print I Bought  In Christian Store On Mission St ,Sf. Eva L. Hart,  Sep 22,21


----------



## eva lauris hart (Sep 23, 2021)

eva lauris hart said:


> An Update Sep 22,21.  Eva L. Hart.
> 
> See my Christian Coronavirus Mask saying I Love Jesus In Gold Print I bought In Christian Store During Coronavirus Pandemic  Near 24th St and Mission St., Sf.  See Photo Of  My Discarded White Cabinet On July 15,20 At 10:30 am . See awful Garbage Cans Put Near My Room,others' rooms and In Elk Hotel Lobby. See Witness Caleb Say Marcia Barnes,desk clerk,  Is nasty and I know she lies too as I said  she mistreats  Veterans on White cabinet  Photo. Eva L. Hart,Elk Hotel,Sf  Sep 22,21.


----------



## eva lauris hart (Sep 23, 2021)

An Update:  Caleb Lima ,Rm 325,  is my Witness saying Marcia,desk clerk, is nasty and I write on  Photo of white cabinet July 15,20 she is nasty and lies and mistreats Veterans  Eva L. Hart  Sep 22,21/!


----------

